# Teat dilators?



## sinthome (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a goat with a very large udder but small openings on her teats. Would it be effective to use teat dilators in order to try and open them up or would it ultimately be harmful or potentially damaging? She is not impossible to milk (I do so by hand every day) but it is a workout.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if that's a good idea ... it may damage the teat, but I'm not sure. Have you tried an E-Z milker? It works like a charm.


----------



## sinthome (Apr 9, 2011)

I had not heard of the EZ Milker. Kinda cool but I dunno about milking into plastic. Also.. almost $200 is more than I can spend.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't get my EZ Milker to work right! I gave up! LOL! My mom did too... I milk and she would use the EZ Milker when I was gone..... but she has sorta gotten the hang of hand milking... her and my sister take turns LOL!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am with you sinthome; my milk does not touch plastic!!!!!
I have one this year that has a really tiny stream on one side. I have wondered if anything could open it up a bit. She has really yummy, sweet milk so I hate to let her go; but I have too many who milk so much easier.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have never heard of a teat dilator, what is that? I have one with smaller orifices than I like, last year she was a FF, this year they are better than they were last year. I think they get better every year that they kid.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken..a teat dilator does help but in order for it to work to open the orifices more it needs to stay in place and when removed it had stretched the orifice and the muscles that close it up would also be stretched and not clamp down as they would naturally, that would allow bacteria to enter the udder and not something I would want to risk.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Liz, That makes sense.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I found that using the Henry goat milker is so easy! I love it and its cheaper then the ez milker.


----------

